# Fantastic Flea Finds



## Brandons Bottles (May 23, 2011)

Went to the Flea market this Sunday and got some nice bottles. A few I can't even find evidence the company existed! First we have an ink bottle (I believe) that has no seam lines at all and a miny Whiskey bottle from Chicago. It's embossed "Chas Dennehy & Co/Chicago".






 Next, I got a "Sanitol for the Teeth" bottle (top) with a very crude neck and embossing and a "C.E. Johnson" medicine bottle from Chicago. The Sanitol bottle, I'm guessing, is common in white glass. I only saw ONE other one of this kind on the internet and I think they may have nuked it since it's so purple. Any information such as age or value would be greatly apreciated for the Sanitol.

















 I also got a Hemingray 9, Patent May 2 1893 Insulator. It was too cool to pass up.





 Next, I got a western dairy co Chicago pasteurized milk bottle and an unidentifiable beer bottle. I can't even read the name. I think it's Leihh's. On the bottom, it says " Property of/ The Conrad Seipp/ Br'g co./ Chicago" which ended in 1933. Any help on the bottle would be great, It seems to be rare or at least uncommon. 

















 2nd to last, I got a unidentifiable bottle. I didn't find ANYTHING AT ALL on this bottle. It says "The John Brod Chemical Co./ Chicago ILL/ Trade symbol Mark" Any help on this company would also be greatly appreciated.





 Last, I got a German bitters bottle that is from Chicago. One side says "Farni's alpenkrÃ¤uter blutbeleber", which translates to Fahrney's mountain herb bitters. The other side says "Made By/ Dr. P. Fahrney/ Chicago Ill. U.S.A. A very clean bottle for it's age. I think it's pretty common though. t even has the original cork, which has writing on it, but it is illegible















 THANKS FOR ANY COMMENTS OR HELP REGARDING THESE BOTTLES!!!!!!![]


----------



## madman (May 23, 2011)

HEY MAN NICE CHICAGO BOTTLES ! WE DONT SEE ALOT OF CHICO  STUFF ON HERE! I DUG A FARNEYS LIKE YOURS YEARS AGO, NICE BOTTLE AND THANKS FOR POSTING!


----------



## madman (May 23, 2011)

HERES THE ONE I DUG IN TOLEDO OHIO  ALWAYS LIKED IT COMMON OR NOT!


----------



## Brandons Bottles (May 23, 2011)

Thanks madman. At that flea market, there's an inside building that never changes and that bottle was in there since last fall and i finally thought I'd buy it. I always liked it from the beginning. There have been tons on the internet, usually around $10 and claiming from being around the turn of the century.  Yours looks like it may have different embossing than mine. I noticed on the internet, some will say "Prepared by" and others, like mine, will say "Made by" Nice bottle, by the way.


----------



## madman (May 23, 2011)

MINE DOES SAY PREPARED BY  BUT IS ALSO BIM  YOURS I BELIEVE TO BE A TAD OLDER.... KEEP POSTING!


----------



## Brandons Bottles (May 23, 2011)

I don't really know how to tell if it's a bim. all I know is the seam stops before the lip so the top is handmade. It also says "Patent applied for" or something like that on the bottom. Thanks![]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (May 24, 2011)

I ACCIDENTLY TRANLSTED WRONG ON THE GERMAN BOTTLE. IT MEANS "Farney's Mountain Herb Blood Revitiliser"


----------



## madman (May 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Brandons Bottles
> 
> I ACCIDENTLY TRANLSTED WRONG ON THE GERMAN BOTTLE. IT MEANS "Farney's Mountain Herb Blood Revitiliser"


 VERY COOL!


----------



## rockbot (May 28, 2011)

That Fahrney's is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------

